# Im being spied on....



## MyaLover (Nov 15, 2007)

My 14 lbs cat, Thomas and his elephant hat


----------



## KamaKazzy (Nov 16, 2007)

I can just imagine him going "Hello Clarice" lol


----------



## Jeepin59 (Nov 16, 2007)

Reminds me of "Kilroy was here...with a hat"!!!!! )))))


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 18, 2007)

a cat in an elephant hat. lol. classic!  :lmao:


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 18, 2007)

Awe that's soo cute!


----------



## MyaLover (Nov 18, 2007)

KamaKazzy said:


> I can just imagine him going "Hello Clarice" lol




Hahahaha!  I literally laughed out loud :lmao:


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 18, 2007)

That cat is _not _amused! (If looks could kill....)


----------



## MyaLover (Nov 20, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> That cat is _not _amused! (If looks could kill....)




He actually doesnt mind it!  He was more annoyed with the camera.  Right after I took this, he batted and me, ran under the couch and poked his head out in his hat.  hahahhahaha  :lmao:


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 20, 2007)

that has to be the best photo ever posted!!  classic!


----------



## MyaLover (Nov 20, 2007)

Thomas is happy he is so popular


----------



## LucyDarling (Nov 20, 2007)

Hilarious.  :lmao:


----------



## kestrel0222 (Nov 21, 2007)

That is a great shot!!!!


----------



## Mesoam (Nov 21, 2007)

you have a voyeur cat? creepy...


----------



## MyaLover (Nov 21, 2007)

Should I blow it up and put it on my wall?  Or would that make me one of those crazy cat ladies??


----------

